# Selection of books and tutorials to get started developing



## calande (Nov 17, 2008)

*C++ Programming*

Accelerated C++ Practical Programming by Example (Book)
Thinking in C++ (Book)

*Perl Programming*

Advanced Perl Programming (Book)
Learning Perl (Book)
Mastering Algorithms with Perl (Book)
Perl For Sysadmins (Book)
Perl in a Nutshell (Book)
Perl Cookbook (Book)

*Python Programming*

Dive Into Python (Book)
Learning Python (Book)
Python In A Nutshell (Book)
Python Cookbook (Book)
Teach Yourself Python in 24 Hours (Book)
Python for Software Design: How to Think Like a Computer Scientist


*Shell scripting*

Learning The Bash Shell (Book)
Learning The Unix Operating System (Book)
Sed & Awk 2nd Edition (Book)
Linux Shell Scripting Tutorial

Feel free to add more items to the list.
_(The moderators can obviously edit my post as needed)_


----------



## good-beastie (Nov 17, 2008)

Neet...

I think I will start with Python programming.

Thanks!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the selection. I am currently working on learning C++ and Perl myself.


----------



## vivek (Nov 18, 2008)

Do not forget about cookbooks, if you just need an answer to question:

* Shell Scripting Cookbook
* Perl cookbook


----------



## Gabe_G23 (Nov 18, 2008)

*The C Programming Language* - By Brian W. Kernighan and Dennis M. Ritchie

is quite a good C book (and by the makers of C themselves!).

As I find more, I will post.


----------



## gullit (Nov 18, 2008)

C programming:
The C programming language 2nd edition
C programming: A modern approach 2nd edition

Others:
Advanced programming in the Unix environment
The Unix programming environment


----------



## susanth (Nov 18, 2008)

*Multicore Programming*

Hi all,

This is good book for C++ & SMP

Professional Multicore Programming: Design and Implementation for C++ Developers.

http://www.amazon.com/Professional-Multicore-Programming-Implementation-Developers/dp/0470289627


----------



## calande (Nov 18, 2008)

I just found out I can't edit my posts 
Anyway, if an admin can fix it, I will add your book suggestions to my 1st post above. Thanks for your suggestions, keep posting


----------



## susanth (Nov 18, 2008)

*Fast CGI Books in UNIX/C/C++ Platform*

Hi Friends,

Am looking for *BOOK* that is exclusively for 
*FastCGI* web development in UNIX (of course FreeBSD)
using C or C++

Please let me know, if any one have read such/related books

Thanks in Advance


----------



## calande (Nov 18, 2008)

A book on C++ webdev would be cool. In the meantime, there is the web.


----------



## neural_adapter (Nov 18, 2008)

I would also include "C Primer Plus" and "Unix Power Tools". Seconding apue.


----------



## en0f (Nov 18, 2008)

*C++ -*

The C++ Programming Language - Bjarne Stroustrup

If people really want a bang for their buck, I suggest they wait until C++0x becomes standard. But this book should cover everything from top-bottom about C++. This book is not recommended for beginners.


----------



## roddierod (Nov 18, 2008)

Dive into Python is free online


----------



## dap (Nov 18, 2008)

Official Python tutorial
The C book - good C89 ebook
C unleashed - I didn't read it yet, but it has a very good reputation
Advanced programming in the Unix environment


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Nov 21, 2008)

susanth said:
			
		

> Hi Friends,
> 
> Am looking for *BOOK* that is exclusively for
> *FastCGI* web development in UNIX (of course FreeBSD)
> ...



Don't think there's much if anything.
For FastCGI, a good reference would be the sapi/cgi/fastcgi.* in the PHP source. When you have the framework to be run as fastcgi daemon in place, all that's left is CGI itself, of which there are plenty of books.


----------



## tmeisenh (Nov 25, 2008)

Design Patterns by the Gang of Four (GoF; Gamma, Helm, Johnson, Vissides) is an excellent read for any aspiring OO programmer.

Fowler's Refactoring and Hunt & Thomas's The Pragmatic Programmer is worth reading as well.


----------



## rliegh (Nov 26, 2008)

*Unix shell scripting with sh/ksh* seems to be a nice, well-laid out free tutorial with a good coverage of the basics, and a few advanced tips thrown in as well. Another plus is that it's not BASH-centric.

There's also *shelldorado*, but I haven't looked over that as much -so take it for what it is (or isn't) worth.


----------

